# Got my ass handed to me...



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I have never, NEVER been hit like this... and totally out of the blue, at that. I did not expect or anticipate this at all. 

Mitro, 

THANK YOU!!! Seriously, I don't even know what else to say. I'm speechless and humbled.

And now... what you've all been waiting for...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Good Lord brother!!! Very well deserved. FYI, I just finished a Tat Reserva J21. It was delicious!! :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap!!! Mike got you real good!:tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW very nice! What a hit! :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a nice hit for sure :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome! Just Awesome! :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, I would say you were hit hard! WTG!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very devastating hit!!
:tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap! What a smack down! Way to go.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

You've earned every last one and then some. I feel like I might have gone one fiver too light on ya.  Oh well... maybe you'll step out of line again. :r



DBall said:


> I have never, NEVER been hit like this... and totally out of the blue, at that. I did not expect or anticipate this at all.
> 
> Mitro,
> 
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mike, that bomb is a Soul Crusher! I am more than impressed...a bomb fit for a MoBster!! :tu


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, some awesome smokes there. Great hit!:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

mitro said:


> You've earned every last one and then some. I feel like I might have gone one fiver too light on ya.  Oh well... maybe you'll step out of line again. :r


You're lucky I'd already sent out your NC MAW package before seeing this. I would have had to go a little heavier on you.:mn

Great hit on a great BOTL!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Great hit on a most deserving subject!
:tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Ummmm Yeah, I think the title of your post is very much Fitting.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Dude I would say you deserve it but 2 Opus man that is a little overboard. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u gonna take that layin down dan.....ya big wuss...:r



enjoy bro


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

:tu that is real nice.

that kind of love is what brought me here in the first place. every one here is in fact a botl

this is the 3rd cigar place i have been before the club. 

you :chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

What makes it even crazier are these little known facts:

- I've never smoked an Opus X

- I've never _seen_ an ESG or the Tat Reserva's... or the Oliva V

- La Aurora 1495's are one of my favorite smokes

- VSG's are another

- Most of these are new to me.

Seriously, Mike... you say you "might have gone a fiver too light"? Are you insane, man?

I have way more good smoking than I deserve ahead of me thanks to you.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> What makes it even crazier are these little known facts:
> 
> - I've never smoked an Opus X - because you only had one and couldn't bring yourself to smoke it... yada, yada, yada - RESOLVED.
> 
> ...


The "little known facts" are easily found with the search button. 

Like I said... everyone here knows that you deserve it and then some. I shoulda sent some Special Gs to keep your supply up... THAT's what I missed. :ss

Just enjoy them and know that all your generousity has been greatly appreciated! :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! :dr :dr :dr :dr 
Enjoy, I have nothing more to say! :dr :dr :dr


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

he learns from the best.....catfish!


I know mitro is stockpiling an arsenal over there...I see the trucks drive to his house all the time and drop off packages.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> he learns from the best.....catfish!
> 
> I know mitro is stockpiling an arsenal over there...*I see the trucks drive to his house all the time* and drop off packages.


Why are you stalking Mike, Than?  :r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh gosh dball!

Is Rochester still THERE? ...gotta go check google earth.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Well deserved. So, when are you stopping by the man-cave? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

About time someone got ya good, great hit:tu:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Oh gosh dball!
> 
> Is Rochester still THERE? ...gotta go check google earth.


Nah, dude... the ROC is gone... blasted out of NY.

To be honest... I'm really excited to try those DPG Cuban Classics, too. I've never had them and I love that size of cigar.

That and:



> - I've never smoked an Opus X - because you only had one and couldn't bring yourself to smoke it... yada, yada, yada - RESOLVED.




...I get to have my first Opus!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy cow....what a hit !!

Excellent selection there....:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow! That's a serious bomb. Enjoy....:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Mitro has slapped you across the face and called your "fanhood" into question... :r Great hit! :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Tonight I will have my first Opus X ever, thanks to mitro!!!


-------------------------/|\
------------------------- | 
------------------------- | 
------------------------- | 
------------------------- | 
------------------------- | This one right here............ 

Can't. Friggin'. Wait.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Unbelievable destruction! You've been doing that to me every time I come over. So...you did pretty much have it coming:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

DAMN!!! He handed you you're ass alright! WTG mitro! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Mitro went Nitro Glycerin on ya!! Good Lord what a hit.

:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitro is really a MANIAC! That bastage had the balls to clear my MAW in one fell swoop! Looks like he got you good too:tu Enjoy the Opus and let us know what you think.:ss


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Ahh... a thread back from the dead. 

Dan: I don't know the age of that PL, but to me it looked that the cello was a twinge yellow. Hope its a good one! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mitro said:


> Ahh... a thread back from the dead.
> 
> Dan: I don't know the age of that PL, but to me it looked that the cello was a twinge yellow. Hope its a good one! :tu


It did look yellow... that and the other one you sent me. The lancero was the perfect size cigar, and aside from it trying to come apart between the 1/2 - 3/4 point (seriously, it was performing a strip tease...), it was a good smoke.

Definitely worth MSRP, but not sure I'd pay over that for them... it didn't blow me away to the point where I'd start selling appendages to get them.

Again, Mike, thank you for the opportunity... :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Whoa, doggie!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Well now I feel bad! I've had Opus that had burn issues before but never one that came apart. I have one more of those PLs, I may have to fire it up and see how it goes.

Well I'm glad you got to enjoy it somewhat. You smoke the ESG? I've never had one and I have a feeling I'd rather just have a VSG.



DBall said:


> It did look yellow... that and the other one you sent me. The lancero was the perfect size cigar, and aside from it trying to come apart between the 1/2 - 3/4 point (seriously, it was performing a strip tease...), it was a good smoke.
> 
> Definitely worth MSRP, but not sure I'd pay over that for them... it didn't blow me away to the point where I'd start selling appendages to get them.
> 
> Again, Mike, thank you for the opportunity... :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mitro said:


> Well now I feel bad! I've had Opus that had burn issues before but never one that came apart. I have one more of those PLs, I may have to fire it up and see how it goes.
> 
> Well I'm glad you got to enjoy it somewhat. You smoke the ESG? I've never had one and I have a feeling I'd rather just have a VSG.


heh.. don't feel bad at all man. the wrapper could have cracked while taking the band off, and anyway, it didn't affect the flavor a bit. I have not yet tried the ESG, but I can't friggin' wait to.


----------

